
Anatomy of an Internet Shutdown - aspenmayer
https://restofworld.org/2020/sudan-revolution-internet-shutdown/
======
aspenmayer
‘A week after the shutdown, Hassan lost patience with waiting. So he put his
incongruous faith in the law to the test and sued Zain, his cell phone
provider. He argued that Zain had unlawfully reneged on the terms of its
contract with him. Hassan had promised to pay his bill each month, and Zain
had promised, unconditionally, to give him internet access. In Hassan’s view,
Zain had committed a violation — not of free speech or of digital rights but
of its own terms of service. Even in heady times of revolution, the workings
of democracy can be banal.‘

